# Elegance i821 Leisure Battery Problem



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Guys I have one of my 75amh batteries that have died. I am going to fit two new 90amh, I think I have read somewhere that in doing so one would need to enter new battery details into the LT510 panel. I haven't looked in the Manuel yet so I'm not sure if it's incorrect or not.

I cannot see anywhere on the panel you would do this anyway.

Regards

Dill


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Battreys*

I have the same van 2008 and just fitted two x 110amp batteries,
All I had to do on the pannel was re set the water water pump.

Mike. (Devon)


----------

